

Ask HN: Why are English and Spanish the only languages that trend on Twitter? - CodeFoo

I'm especially surprised I never see trending in Arabic, Chinese, Korean or Japanese. Does Twitter intentionally hide them or do they just not Tweet much?
======
meerita
Probably is cultural. As a spaniard, my guess can be that people love gossip
but the amazing thing is, every tv show and many ad agencies use twitter
hashtags for their promotions. This didn't happened me at Berlin, for example,
but maybe I'm wrong and it's just something cultural.

------
vittore
It is not exactly like that, I saw both chinese and russian trends on twitter,
rember #дождь for example. I guess people just tend to twit in English, even
if it is not their primary language.

------
tokenadult
Chinese is hardly present on Twitter because of censorship in China and
competition within China from Chinese-language microblogging services (which
are very influential within China).

------
mathrawka
You just need to change your location... <http://cl.ly/image/3Z2U0v1H0r3v>

